# Would this work??



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ur going to do what u want anyway but as far as the blacks go unless u have a 500 rhoms will not live tohether and thats just 2 of them 10 rhoms in anything less than 10,000 wouldnt work but let us see the carnage hope ur ready to lose money black rhoms will not schoal it wont happen they will die well some of them gold spilos are hard as hell to schoal but can be down but i think 10 in 250 is too much maybe 5 but the black rhom thing i repeat will not work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

5 or 10 black rhoms doesnt matter wont work eventually u will have deaths multiple deaths


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

There is no such thing as gold Rhoms.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The minimal succussful tank that 2 rhoms were able to coincide was a 1000 (it might have been a 1500, I cant remember). A 250 is by no ways big enough to pull off such a task. Go with the golds, that will be a much better idea, although not an easy one as I am finding out.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> The minimal succussful tank that 2 rhoms were able to coincide was a 1000 (it might have been a 1500, I cant remember). A 250 is by no ways big enough to pull off such a task. Go with the golds, that will be a much better idea, although not an easy one as I am finding out.
> 
> ~Dj


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Man... the toffee pimp agrees again. I must be on a roll. LoL

~Dj


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I m not saying it will but checkout these pics
Rhoms yes they are!!!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are pics from SA. SA is a shop that sells fish. THese rhoms are not schooling, they are mearely being held together temporarily until sold.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Man... the toffee pimp agrees again. I must be on a roll. LoL
> 
> ~Dj


 LMBAO!!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting photo. Wish George would answer the question, how long have they been together? George where are you?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> The minimal succussful tank that 2 rhoms were able to coincide was a 1000 (it might have been a 1500, I cant remember). A 250 is by no ways big enough to pull off such a task. Go with the golds, that will be a much better idea, although not an easy one as I am finding out.
> 
> ~Dj


 That is correct, a 1500 gal aquarium @ Shedd Aquarium in New York. Would be interesting to see if fishofury could pull it off even tho the odds are against that particular setup.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay, so then it was 1500. That what I thought. Hollywood, do you remember if it was only a pair or perhaps 3-4 in that tank?

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

take your tank and divide it into seperate sections with dividers for each fish... problem solved :smile:


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The chins on those rhoms in that setup would be so jacked from the dividers.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> The chins on those rhoms in that setup would be so jacked from the dividers.
> 
> ~Dj


 true again damn the toffee pimp applaudes u!!!!!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

George has still not confirmed how long they have been together. Judgeing from the fact he just realeased a new stocklist, I would be willing to guess not that long.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If you are willing to bet a lot of money to try this go for it. It will be a waste of money and worse off a waste of fine fish. You stated you would do it regardless so all I ask is that you document the failure and let us know.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> If you are willing to bet a lot of money to try this go for it. It will be a waste of money and worse off a waste of fine fish. You stated you would do it regardless so all I ask is that you document the failure and let us know.


 I aggree.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What exactly are you calling a "gold rhom'? Describe it. Just curious.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

never work








i had 2 in a 55gal for about 1 year they were about 4-5" they always got along perfect hed the tank stocked with feeders at all times i came home on day to find one floating at the top half eaten







it was a hard lesson learned
good luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

try it out and lets see what happens.if it works out great what a site to see.if not thats alot of money being spent


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe when he's referring to a gold rhom he's talking about the Xingu Rhombeus variant.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> I believe when he's referring to a gold rhom he's talking about the Xingu Rhombeus variant.


 I assume so also.

~Dj


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, it won't work, better try with Pygos or Spilos!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> There is no such thing as gold Rhoms.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

stay with pygos ..unless you don't mind throwing money away


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Yea I meant xingu rhom, I just found someone that had the xingu as fry and I'm going to have them shipped to me next week


 I would advise you to take pix of this baby Xingu Rhom. Most colors of Xingus wont really show until late juvi/early adult stages. Theres been so many threads about folks getting specific kinds of Ps and finding out they were something else other than what they showed pix on this site


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that really sucks all those rhoms dead


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

This idea isnt going to work. Rhoms are the most aggressive freshwater fish. They dont tolent other fish. They will usually attack in the night when the others are less active. There was a guy who was successful in keeping almost all species of piranhas in a 500 gallon tank. So of the older members of predatory fish.net will remember who i am talking about.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

> ~Dj


That is correct, a 1500 gal aquarium @ Shedd Aquarium in New York. Would be interesting to see if fishofury could pull it off even tho the odds are against that particular setup.[/QUOTE]

I thought the Shedd Aquarium was in Chicago...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wishing him luck ...alot of luck


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

good luck, keep us posted on your your progress or failure


----------

